# aqua clear driving me nuts i dont get what im doing wrong



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

i dont get ths at all 

all i did was clean my aqua clear for the 1000000th time like normal and it stoppepd working then today when i tried it again i was playing with the intake flow pipe i pulled it back towards the motor and it started working out of the blue


but now when i try to but the top back on it doesnt even fit? MAKES NO SENSe it is the most insane thing ever! here are some pictures.

please ignore the aratus pic


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

You probably installed the U-shaped pipe backwards. The knob/protusion should be toward the back.

AC can be pretty finicky, I'm not sure why it's so popular. I've learned that the water level in the tank needs to be higher than the pump, otherwise when you stop the filter, water will drain down to the same level as the tank water, and if the pump is out of the water, the impeller sometimes gets dislodged or something gets stuck, and you have to disassemble it and clean it before it will start to work again.

Personally, I much prefer Aqueons.


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

the us shaped pipe is still working i put the handle in the right place where the motor is 


thats the thing i dont get what else could have made the cap so not fit? see pics?


----------



## grgrn (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm wondering if the pipe is seated properly it could be a little high from something stuck under it. the air bubble in pic 6 should have worked it's way out, that makes me think that the pipe is not seated properly.


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

it was not i had to jam it in there


Now i have to deal with another aqua clear that leaks from the power cord motor 


does vaseline work the way it works for canister leaks?


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

The U piece isn't seated properly, over the pump outlet.


----------

